# habersham  anyone?



## bowbuck (Dec 14, 2005)

Is anyone seeing anything in Habersham or White? Seems to get kind of thin this time of year for me.


----------



## Possum (Dec 14, 2005)

I usually quit deer hunting and start small game hunting this time of year but Ive seen alot of deer in Habersham this year. Im still seeing fresh buck sign. Do you live up there? I can give you some suggestions on places to try.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 15, 2005)

*Possum*

PM sent your way.


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 19, 2005)

My Friend Called Last Night And Said He And His Brother Got Two Big Ones In White Co Sat Morn Around 11:00 Am, One Big Eight That He Said His Brother Got Would Score In The 130's And Weigh Around 140 Lbs And He Got A Big 9. He Said They Were Making Sign And Stunk From The Rut.
Dana


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 23, 2005)

*Second rut going strong*

I finally got a buck on 12-18, A 3.5 yr old four pointer in Habersham.  He was in full rut and stunk horribly. He was chasing a doe when i shot him.  He has about a 15 inch spread and 20 inch main beams.  Weighed about 130 field dressed.


----------



## Possum (Dec 23, 2005)

bowbuck said:
			
		

> I finally got a buck on 12-18, A 3.5 yr old four pointer in Habersham.  He was in full rut and stunk horribly. He was chasing a doe when i shot him.  He has about a 15 inch spread and 20 inch main beams.  Weighed about 130 field dressed.



Where were you hunting? I swear Ive seen that same buck.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 25, 2005)

*Don't believe I said*

just joking, hunting near batesville. He was with 4 other bucks and about 7 does in a food plot. I watched him run all the 1.5 yr olds off and decided it was his day to die.   I live in northern habersham near rabun and saw an eight today that chased deer through my yard that would go around 115"-120".  I almost fell out the window, he escaped before i could get a gun on him.  Maybe this week.  Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Possum (Dec 26, 2005)

I saw a huge 4 pointer last year off Tugaloo village rd. I let him walk and shot the doe he was with. I thought he might have been the same one you got. I hunt around Tallulah Falls, do you hunt private or gov. land? I used to live on Shirley Grove Rd., do I know you?


----------



## Possum (Dec 29, 2005)

Here are a few things Ive killed on gov. land in Habersham this year


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 14, 2006)

congrats possum , coolpics .............


----------



## ngabearhunter (Jan 14, 2006)

Go get 'em possum, I'm most envious of your bear! Did you ever score it?


----------

